# uncomfortable feeling during sex



## 23159 (Jul 21, 2006)

hi i tend to notice an uncomfortable feeling during sex if i havent been to the toilet b4 hand it feels like ther is pressure on my rectum and i need the toilet does ne body else get this feeling?IT IS NOT PAIN however and does not make it unpleasant its just annoying i read a post that said that because the space between your vagina walls and rectum is tiny it cud explain thishowever ive read alot ov posts on endo and ibs but iths was not pain and i do not suffer with heavy periods or period pain infact ive never really had a period painwud sum1 be able to shed ne light on this for methanx


----------



## 16045 (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah, I get that sometimes too. For me it happens when I'm very constipated and haven't had a BM in a couple days. We're trying to have a baby right now so mostly I just deal with it, but if we weren't I wouldn't be in the mood at all.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Hey. I get the same thing when I'm running c, sometimes with a little pain thrown in as well. Take care.


----------



## 23159 (Jul 21, 2006)

hey thanx for the replys its put my mind at rest alot ive found that it happnens most wen i think about it to much hehe


----------



## 13623 (Sep 22, 2006)

same thing here. It doesn't really hurt. It's mostly just weird and I get distracted. and then because I'm distracted I have a hard time enjoying the whole encounter.You aren't alone!


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

I've felt this too, you're not alone


----------



## 17909 (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes, I also get this feeling too when my stomach is acting up. Itâ€™s very uncomfortable. I am assuming itâ€™s because the colon is full? Here's a theory I told my gastro; I have a tiny frame and maybe my internal organs are so crammed together, which is causing sensitivity? Sorry to be graphic but I canâ€™t tolerate anything entering my orifices when I am severely bloated!


----------



## 22141 (Oct 20, 2006)

ANyone with this symptom might want to consider getting checked for a rectal prolapse. This is a condition where the rectum bulges into the vagina. It can be totally internal or become external where the rectum turns inside out when you strain. The symptoms of rectal prolapse can be a mimic of IBS...both types. And it can be surgically repaired! However...it can also be the result of years of straining in which case you still need to address the constipation.


----------

